# Guest fee was refunded



## Tacoma (Mar 28, 2021)

I had to cancel a 2 bedroom unit in Victoria the day before check in since my nephew had to quarantine (he was in a class with a covid positive student). Not only did I get all of my credits back I actually got the guest certificate credited back. Once again WM goes above and beyond in these trying times. Just wanted to post something that wasn't a complaint since that seems to be the norm these days.

Joan


----------



## sherakay (Apr 3, 2021)

That's so wonderful to hear!


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 3, 2021)

WorldMark has been great.


----------

